# Tips on staying dry at horse show?



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Rain sheet for the horse, rain gear for you...
They make those portable pop-up shelters...








Do be aware they come with either a slant-leg or straight-leg...
I would suggest a straight-leg style...
The pictured one is a 10x10 but they also come larger, and different colors.
Adjustable height legs.
They make a nice sun-block too and of course can be used anywhere as it is totally portable.
2 people easily can put up in about 4 minutes...
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

No ideas, just my best wishes for fun at the show. I've done lots of shows in the rain, and they are interesting and different. The fair weather people don't come, the judge often softens the rules, gaits are changed, especially when jumping (sometimes trotting is allowed or not penalized), people sort of band together because it is so miserable. It's really different. I hope it is fun for you.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Honestly, I would stay home with those conditions. Not so much the humidity, but if it rains.

Hot, humid around here is a way of life in the summer, so other than lots of extra fly spray that wouldn't change much for us. But no stalls, no indoor ring to use in the event of rain would be a deal breaker for me. I think I'm spoiled though, we seem to have more indoor rings at the shows I go to, than out door. Every show also seems to have an abundance of stalls or we enter early enough that we get first pick anyhow. There are no exceptions made for stallions around here. I can only imagine what giving preferential treatment to stallions would do to show attendance here. When it's nice I often complain that we never go outside. 

If you go, the only options you really have for Harley is to put him in the trailer and you sit in the truck.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Honestly, I would stay home with those conditions. Not so much the humidity, but if it rains.
> 
> Hot, humid around here is a way of life in the summer, so other than lots of extra fly spray that wouldn't change much for us. But no stalls, no indoor ring to use in the event of rain would be a deal breaker for me. I think I'm spoiled though, we seem to have more indoor rings at the shows I go to, than out door. Every show also seems to have an abundance of stalls or we enter early enough that we get first pick anyhow. There are no exceptions made for stallions around here. I can only imagine what giving preferential treatment to stallions would do to show attendance here. When it's nice I often complain that we never go outside.
> 
> If you go, the only options you really have for Harley is to put him in the trailer and you sit in the truck.


Well, forms are in, show is paid for, and DD is excited, so there's no backing out now!  There are very few shows in our area, and we missed all the early ones because of the Strangles outbreak and because I was out of the country for work for one. 

And attendance is remarkably low (they just sent out the forms with numbers of entries). I do think the preferential treatment of some people who happen to be students of the BO has something to do with it. Like a ton of classes have zero or one participants. DD's classes almost all have 4, so that's ok. Not a lot of competition, but still enough to make the experience worthwhile. She will not compete if she's by herself. 

I'm thinking I may see if I can figure out how to remove the partition in the trailer and open it up for the day so Harley can get in and move around like a stall. We could just close the lower half of the back and leave the tops open so he could stick his head out. It might work, but it's far from ideal, and I've never removed those partitions (not my trailer) so I'm not sure I know how.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> Rain sheet for the horse, rain gear for you...
> They make those portable pop-up shelters...
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought of it. We actually have one of these with mosquito netting all around, but it's only about 10 x 10. I have no idea whether Harley would walk under it, but it seems like a risky proposition. He's not a spooky horse, but it would be so easy for him to trip over a pole and bring the whole thing down on us. He's not spooky, but he can be a bit clumsy.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

knightrider said:


> No ideas, just my best wishes for fun at the show. I've done lots of shows in the rain, and they are interesting and different. The fair weather people don't come, the judge often softens the rules, gaits are changed, especially when jumping (sometimes trotting is allowed or not penalized), people sort of band together because it is so miserable. It's really different. I hope it is fun for you.


Thanks @knightrider! We have done a show in pouring rain. Like pouring, all day long. But we had a stall and folding chairs which we just set up in front of the stall. It was a long day of waiting for the classes DD had entered (she was only doing flats at the time). Then, just before her classes, the rain stopped. It was quite lovely. 

Riding in it won't bother her though. She once did an end-of-camp demo in an absolute downpour. All the other girls bailed, but she is so stubborn, she kept going and completed a jumping course. She and her horse (not Harley) were drenched. I can't imagine doing this all day.  

We do have a tack room in the front of the trailer, so we can use that to change into dry clothes periodically. She always brings an extra set of show clothes and regular clothes for long periods between classes.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> And attendance is remarkably low (they just sent out the forms with numbers of entries). I do think the preferential treatment of some people who happen to be students of the BO has something to do with it.


I can't help with the removal of the divider, my trailer is a slant and they all just open up and tie back. 

It's funny, around here it SUCKS to be a student of the BO if the show is at one of those facilities. They're the LAST ones to get a stall or use of the arenas because the 'guests' get preference. Not your place, so you can't change anything but I'd sure think they'd wake up and taste the toast and do something to perk up the entries. If you don't have many shows and one of them gets poor attendance, I'd sure be looking at why, if I was the one putting on the show.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I can't help with the removal of the divider, my trailer is a slant and they all just open up and tie back.
> 
> It's funny, around here it SUCKS to be a student of the BO if the show is at one of those facilities. They're the LAST ones to get a stall or use of the arenas because the 'guests' get preference. Not your place, so you can't change anything but I'd sure think they'd wake up and taste the toast and do something to perk up the entries. If you don't have many shows and one of them gets poor attendance, I'd sure be looking at why, if I was the one putting on the show.


One would think so, yes... we don't much like going to this show, but as I said, there are so few in our area and I promised DD we'd do at least 4 this summer including some sanctioned show (this one is EC sanctioned). I just hope there won't be too many scratches because of the rain. She will not be happy if there's no competition. At least the day will go fast if there are bunch of cancelled classes.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Ugh... we were prepared to get wet, but it only rained for about 15 minutes. Then it was pleasant for an hour or so... but by the time DD and Harley went, it was hotter than Hades. The forecast was for a 27C high, but it was more like 34C with a blazing sun and high humidity. Poor Harley was sweating so much, and didn't get much of a break. They were going to do some fun classes at the end, but decided it was too hot, and that Harley needed to get his saddle off, and get hosed down. 

Nonetheless, they rode great! They got a first in hunter over cross-rails in a class of very strong competition. They got a couple of seconds, a third and fourth as well. Classes were smallish, at around 4-5 competitors each, but DD and Harley surpassed themselves compared to how they did at this same venue last year. I told DD not to think about how many first place ribbons she got, but how she felt about her rides, and how much they improved over the last year. She was satisfied. 

I do hope August isn't as hot as July because these horse shows under a blazing hot sun are really hard on all of us.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Ugh... we were prepared to get wet, but it only rained for about 15 minutes. Then it was pleasant for an hour or so... but by the time DD and Harley went, it was hotter than Hades. The forecast was for a 27C high, but it was more like 34C with a blazing sun and high humidity. Poor Harley was sweating so much, and didn't get much of a break. They were going to do some fun classes at the end, but decided it was too hot, and that Harley needed to get his saddle off, and get hosed down.
> 
> Nonetheless, they rode great! They got a first in hunter over cross-rails in a class of very strong competition. They got a couple of seconds, a third and fourth as well. Classes were smallish, at around 4-5 competitors each, but DD and Harley surpassed themselves compared to how they did at this same venue last year. I told DD not to think about how many first place ribbons she got, but how she felt about her rides, and how much they improved over the last year. She was satisfied.
> 
> I do hope August isn't as hot as July because these horse shows under a blazing hot sun are really hard on all of us.


I'm glad she had a good show in spite of the weather. Don't ever move to the lower 48, especially down south near the Gulf, you would DIE. 34C is lower than our normal July temps. And high humidity is a norm for us. We were 36C with 90% humidity (100% if you got lucky and it rained, we didn't get but about 3 drops) today. It was THICK!


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

If you don't have time to get a rain sheet and your horse is desensitized then cut open a trash bag and drape it over the back and saddle.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm glad she had a good show in spite of the weather. Don't ever move to the lower 48, especially down south near the Gulf, you would DIE. 34C is lower than our normal July temps. And high humidity is a norm for us. We were 36C with 90% humidity (100% if you got lucky and it rained, we didn't get but about 3 drops) today. It was THICK!


All day I was wondering how people do it in those hotter areas. I couldn't cope. The heat makes me physically sick. I don't know how people show in temps pushing 40C. And yes, I would die. Or become nocturnal, and just ride at night. I did visit Louisiana in July, and it was hard. I walked down Bourbon Street stopping every two doors to duck in somewhere they had AC. 

I have no desire to move! True, our winters are brutal, but I know how to cope with those. You can always add on layers, but can only take so many off!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> All day I was wondering how people do it in those hotter areas. I couldn't cope. The heat makes me physically sick. I don't know how people show in temps pushing 40C. And yes, I would die. Or become nocturnal, and just ride at night. I did visit Louisiana in July, and it was hard. I walked down Bourbon Street stopping every two doors to duck in somewhere they had AC.
> 
> I have no desire to move! True, our winters are brutal, but I know how to cope with those. You can always add on layers, but can only take so many off!!!


LOL! That's too funny. Our winters are no where near as brutal as yours. We get really cold every now and then and occasionally get a few inches of snow that usually melts off by 10 a.m. and we've been talking about how OVER winter we are and looking at maybe moving back to the desert, because we're not crazy about the humidity either. We love New Orleans, but I don't think I'd take the whole town in July if they wrapped it up with ribbon and put a gift card on it.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Sometimes at these shows they will allow you to wear rain coats, I have shown dressage with a bright blue raincoat on as I decided not to ruin my good coat and the judges accepted it with good grace. One class I rode in, dressage, the one corner was under water and you could see the tracks where all the horses avoided that corner, I ride sometimes in rain at home so my horses are used to it and we did our canter right through the corner. The judge called me over after the class and said I was the only rider that rode the pattern accurately.

Have a good rain sheet to cover your saddle, your daughter may end up with water marks on the backside of her breeches but sometimes it can't be avoided. I would often put the horse in the trailer for a while but the horse was glad to get out of the rain so no problem,

A water cover for her helmet is a good idea. And sometimes I have just ridden in nice rubber riding boots instead of my good leather ones.
One thing I could mention is make sure your horse is used to umbrellas as you will encounter many of them on a rainy show day.

Have a good jacket for your daughter after she is done because believe it or not with all this heat, she may get cold when soaking wet.

Have fun and enjoy the day whatever it brings.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Congrats on the placings! I live in a hot humid area and I dread the heat! It has been great here for the past 10 days but we are supposed to hit the 90F mark on Friday with high humidity. I am ready for Fall.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Woodhaven said:


> Sometimes at these shows they will allow you to wear rain coats, I have shown dressage with a bright blue raincoat on as I decided not to ruin my good coat and the judges accepted it with good grace. One class I rode in, dressage, the one corner was under water and you could see the tracks where all the horses avoided that corner, I ride sometimes in rain at home so my horses are used to it and we did our canter right through the corner. The judge called me over after the class and said I was the only rider that rode the pattern accurately.
> 
> Have a good rain sheet to cover your saddle, your daughter may end up with water marks on the backside of her breeches but sometimes it can't be avoided. I would often put the horse in the trailer for a while but the horse was glad to get out of the rain so no problem,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips! We did bring a rain sheet to put on Harley, and rain gear for ourselves. Harley is pretty mellow so I'm pretty sure we hold an umbrella right over his head and he'd be ok with it. Hadn't thought of a rain cover for her helmet - that's a good idea! 

However, we ended up having to deal with intense heat rather than rain. There were a few sprinkles when we got there, then the skies cleared, and the sun blazed all day. And the judges did not allow riders to remove their jackets, which I thought was unfortunate. My daughter suffered through the heat all day, and poor Harley was drenched in sweat. We opted not to do the last two classes which were just fun classes anyway, just so we could take off his saddle and sponge him down.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

And photos just because


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow....:thumbsup:


I see a huge difference in your daughters riding from last years shared pictures to this year.
She is growing into her horse in her abilities and is now his partner.
Very nice...


Improvements ongoing as they should be for all of us equestrians!!
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks @horselovinguy! It means a lot. And I agree, she has come a long way in the last year. The best part though, is that they've formed a true partnership. She just adores him, and he will do things for her that he wouldn't do for anyone else. 

They are doing a dressage clinic next weekend, so that should help smooth out a few remaining issues like picking up the wrong lead (she knows it when it happens though, and can correct it quickly), riding a bit too far forward, and down transitions. He can still have a little too much energy at times too, so she needs to slow him down without pulling too hard on the reins. She's getting there... I'm a proud mom!


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

Love seeing those pictures and glad she had such a successful show! She & Harley do make such a gorgeous pair. And glad you weren't completely poured on.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

carshon said:


> Congrats on the placings! I live in a hot humid area and I dread the heat! It has been great here for the past 10 days but we are supposed to hit the 90F mark on Friday with high humidity. I am ready for Fall.


Sorry, but I had to laugh. We've had 2 solid weeks in the mid-90s with humidity pushing 70% most days. 

And yeah - I'm ready to move back to the desert, even tho my sis is telling me temps are hitting 117F. At least it's dry heat, I think. Then she reminds me it's monsoon season and I appreciate the Alabama weather a little more.


----------

